# I Lost All My Piranhas! (Pic)



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all!
i just moved to a new place and i had to move my tank with me so i decided to do a major water change when i got to my new place...i had 12 piranhas for 2 years..so i cleared more than half of the water in tank..and i really checked the water temp coming out of my bathroom it was cool...so after the tank got almost filled i saw my piranhas slowly moving upside down so i rushed to the tank i touched the water it was hot!, i rushed and started throwing many pieces of ice cubes from the freg and all of the cold water i have, but i guess i it was too late...they slowly started to go down one by one...here are their pic.. 
(sorry for my bad spelling, i'm not english)


----------



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

wow that really sucks man. i know how that feels to lose such precious species. they look like good sizes too...


----------



## briannestar (Aug 23, 2012)

im so sorry, thats awful! you must have been crushed..


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

I have put them all in a plastic bag and gave them to the hungry cats outside.....cats must feel special for eating fresh piranhas


----------



## noob (Aug 17, 2005)

that picture saddens me

im sorry to hear about that and see the out come


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that really sucks


----------



## rust1d (Jul 17, 2012)

That's a lot of money spent on fattening them up. How big is the tank?


----------



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## wlax48 (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry bro...rough one.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

ouch that's painful!


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

Wow, that is terrible. I'm sorry. I've never lost on that big of scale, but usually when I move there are a few causalities, which always make the move a lot harder than it should be. Sorry again, 12 years a long time.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dude i am SOOOOOOO sorry!!!!!!!
i know that pain. i lost my 6 adult reds years ago when i had my mother stop by for a week i was out of state to feed them. she took a left over lobster dinner and fed them cause "piranha eat anything" and i came back home to what looked like 90 gallons of milk and 6 dead fish that were the pride of my hobby life









sorry again bro....


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn so sorry, they looked awesome!


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

hate that, i lost a nice forest snakehead a few months back


----------

